# Drip oiler for Clarke/Harbor Freight bandsaw



## pat_pending (Jul 24, 2022)

A quick little mod I’ve been meaning to do for ages is to get a drip oiler fitted to my 6” bandsaw. I took the plunge and had a good old rummage in the scrap bucket and came up with this. The oiler is one I got off ebay a few years back when it thought it could be used for the Webster engine (but didn’t check the dimensions… this would have been way too big!).

Anyway… not the most interesting mod but I’m v happy with it so thought I’d share anyway.

Patrick


----------

